

RescueTime (YC 08) CEO to step down - dmv
http://www.techflash.com/seattle/2010/05/rescuetime_ceo_tony_wright_to_step_down.html

======
JoeH
All of us at RescueTime want to wish Tony the best of luck!

We will still be seeing Tony on a regular basis as he continues working on
some special RescueTime projects, so hopefully we'll get the early scoops ;)

------
zaidf
This is quite an achievement. I really long for a day my startup can turn into
a company which does not need me in order to succeed. That would be a major
personal victory for me!

Seems like Tony's achieved it. Congrats!

------
pclark
why is he stepping down when RescueTime is doing so well?

> Wright said he's leaving RescueTime at a period of strong growth, with
> quarterly revenue averaging 51 percent over the past four quarters. About
> 600 to 1000 users sign up for the product every day, with an increasing
> number of Fortune 500 companies signing on in order to get a better
> understanding of how their workforces function.

~~~
chadaustin
Sell high, buy low!

------
ivankirigin
Good luck Tony!

I <3 <http://rescuetime.com>

~~~
crxnamja
ditto

------
aditya
Well? What's cooking webwright? :-)

~~~
webwright
Nothing yet. Truthfully, a lot of stuff is cooking with RescueTime that I'm
going to keep working on (and am genuinely excited about)... But the day to
day CEO tasks are going to shift to Joe and I'm going to _start_ thinking
about my next chapter.

To the person who replied below about size-- RescueTime is still pretty
small-- we haven't felt a lot of pressure to grow and have really focused on
keeping the service lean (related: this is one of my favorite graphs on the
interwebs-- check out #7: <http://37signals.com/svn/posts/83-traffic-vs-
employees> ).

Thanks for all the warm wishes guys. Truly feels good!

~~~
jacquesm
Super product, it's the one service on the net that I'm actually _scared_ to
sign up for :)

Kudos for a great idea and a fantastic execution, very curious what you come
up with next.

------
stuff4ben
Neat, this is the perfect service I've been looking for. WHy? Because I spend
WAY too much time here looking at all the cool things in the world when I
should be focusing on my functional specs/coding/etc.

